# We're at Hyatt Pinion Point in Sedona



## Robert D (Jun 14, 2013)

Have one night left on our exchange with some friends.  We have a 2BR lockoff that is on the first floor but very close to the pool.  We were told that Interval assigns the room number and that the people at the Hyatt cannot change the room assignment.  Our condo doesn't have a view of anything but we love the location.  The Hyatt is in the center of town and walking distance to most of the shopping and a lot of restaurants.  The pool is small for a resort this size but laid out well and there's been no problem getting a chair.  All of the Hyatt people have been very helpful and friendly and the Internet is the fastest we've ever had at a timeshare.  It's a lot hotter in Sedona than I thought it would be, in the upper 90's or 100 most days.  We've been told that this is about 10 degrees warmer than normal.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 14, 2013)

It sounds like it may have been hotter than usual but the area should be very interesting to visit.  I am glad that you had a nice vacation but just too short.  I will look for your pictures on Picasa.


----------



## maja651 (Jun 15, 2013)

We're here too!  We actually got lucky and got a second floor room, 922 near the pool as well.  Our Interval reservation said 911, but they moved us due to an engineering reason, whatever that means.  We are glad though because we now have a view with this room, and wouldn't have in the original room. 

I agree that the pool is too small for the size if the resort and the location of the resort is perfect.

We went to the sales pitch and were very much were not interested.  Prices way too high, and their program is just not our cup of tea.  They also told us that we were sooooo lucky to trade in via Interval because only 7% of their units go into Interval.  Whether I believe that or not is another story. 

Loving Sedona though!!


----------



## MaryH (Apr 7, 2015)

Here at Hyatt Pinon Pointe booked via Hyatt RC.  Staying shorter than a week but nice property and nice location.  The red rocks are beautiful.  

My tablet died and had to use the business center more than I planned since I did not plan the trip that much and the chormebook and cloud printing is driving me crazy.  Having to reboot the chorme book and printer after printing 1 page due to low memory issues and finding out I can print multiple pages only by rebooting the printer between single page prints is absolutely crazy.


----------



## Harry (Apr 9, 2015)

Robert D said:


> Have one night left on our exchange with some friends... It's a lot hotter in Sedona than I thought it would be, in the upper 90's or 100 most days.  We've been told that this is about 10 degrees warmer than normal.



Yes it is and a big concern for us locals. AZ is already on a Red Fire Alert and the hotshots are already deployed.  You may have experienced cool nights however. Not so starting next month.

Harry


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 11, 2015)

After reading through this post I see that it started in 2013.  But the last post was in 2015.  So I'll ask the 2015 question ~ Is it still hot and dry out West?  We are going to Scottsdale in May?  What should we expect in the way of heat, drought and fear of fires?


----------

